# Norton Security Scan - Auto Install



## billyboy90210 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi TSG team,

for the past few days Norton Security Scan keeps installing itself automatically on my computer after i reboot. i have removed it a couple of time from my ad remove section. it is then removed but every time i restart my pc it comes back.
although Norton is a reliable name but this activity is really suspicious and i think it might be a trojan or a malware.

Kindly help me out please.

Thanks in advance.

following is my latest HijackThis Log for the reference:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:07:51 PM, on 1/9/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0013)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Atheros\ACU.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\Audio Sandbox\SRSSSC.exe
C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Bilal\LOCALS~1\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AzMixerSel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallShield\AzMixerSel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACU] "C:\Program Files\Atheros\ACU.exe" -nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [NSSInstallation] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Shockwave 11\nssstub.exe /RunOnce
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SRS Audio Sandbox] "C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\Audio Sandbox\SRSSSC.exe" /hideme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DownloadAccelerator] "C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE" /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe

--
End of file - 5079 bytes


----------



## billyboy90210 (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont recall any program that i have installed that had NortonSecurity Scan attached to it. i did install ShockWave but it did not give any message of installing that. Now every time i delete it from Add Remove it comes back on reboot. i dont know how to get rid of it. it is a very malicious activity. 
kindly help me please. i think its also slowing down my PC.


----------



## azn-117 (Jul 24, 2007)

The only way to rid yourself of Norton is by using the Norton removal tool.

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

Just go to that site, select the product you have, follow the on screen instructions, then rejoice (hopefully  ).


----------

